# Review: Tecnofront Hardwaredock Benchtable



## bundymania (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Review geht es um das neueste Produkt aus dem Hause Tecnofront: einem Benchtable, welches auf den Namen *Hardwaredock* getauft wurde.
Die italienische Firma www.tecnofront.com ist Waküfans bereits bekannt, da sie seit geraumer Zeit Ausgleichsbehälter und Shrouds anbieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verpackung / Lieferumfang / Aufbau / Einsatz :*


Das Hardwaredock erreichte mich unbeschadet in einer sehr gut gepolsterten Umverpackung als Bausatz mit einer
gut bebilderten Aufbauanleitung auf englisch. Die Plexiteile sind nochmals einzeln verpackt und teils verschweißt
und somit gut gegen Kratzer und Beschädigungen geschützt. Die Ausgleichsbehälter auf den ersten 2 Bildern
dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung und befinden sich nicht im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Aufbau ist auch für ungeübte Bastler einfach zu bewältigen. In ca. 45 Min. war die Montage erledigt.
Das Hardwaredock ist in 3 Etagen konzipiert. Unten findet max. ein Tripleradiator an einer dafür vorgesehenen
Halterung Platz, sowie die Pumpe. Natürlich lassen sich dort auch andere Bauteile montieren. Für die Pumpenmontage
werden 3 versch. Sockelhalterungen mitgeliefert. In der Bodenplatte ansich, befinden sich passende Montagelöcher
zur Fixierung unterschiedlicher Pumpentypen. Für den Aufbau des Hardwaredocks wird ein Schraubendreher und 
Inbusschlüssel benötigt, diese befinden sich nicht im Lieferumfang.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3 tragenden Bodenplatten weisen eine Materialstärke von 5 mm auf, sind also stabil genug, um die entsprechende Hardware 
zu beherbergen. Einzig die Halterungen für Radiator- und Lüfter könnten etwas stabiler ausfallen, sind sie doch aus 3mm starkem Material.
Auf der mittleren Platte finden Netzteil, Festplatten und optische Laufwerke ihren Platz. Diese werden über entsprechende Plexi Elemente
dort platziert. Zur Entkopplung der Komponenten liegen selbstklebende Zellkautschukstreifen bei, welche man passend zurecht schneidet.
Der User hat die freie Wahl der Positionierung von HDD´s, NT und opt. Laufwerken, da diese nicht fest mit der Bodenplatte verschraubt
werden. Dies hat den Vorteil, das man einen späteren Kühlerwechsel auf der oberen Etage schnell vornehmen kann !
Die dritte Plexiplatte dient dazu, das Mainboard und ggfls. Lüfter sowie Ausgleichsbehälter Platz zu bieten. Die seitliche Montage
einer Pumpe wäre ebenfalls realisierbar. Für die Anbringung von max. 2x8cm Lüftern sind separate Halterungen inkludiert, welche sich
auf Wunsch optional anbringen lassen. So ist es möglich, die Spannungswandler und andere Bauteile bei Übertaktung mit ausreichender
Frischluft zu versorgen. Hier wären 12cm Lüfter wünschenswert gewesen, aus Platzgründen hat man sich wahrscheinlich für die kleineren
Modelle entschieden. In meinem Testaufbau habe ich an der seitlichen Halterung einen Ausgleichsbehälter befestigt. Dies funktionierte
gut und der AGB hat dort einen festen Halt, da die entsprechende Montageplatte ebenfalls in 5mm dickem Plexi gefertigt ist.
Auf allen Grundplatten wurde an Löcher für die Kabeldurchführung gedacht, welches sich als sehr praktisch erwiesen hat.
Für den schnellen Kühlerwechsel ist auf der Top-Platte eine passende Aussparung vorhanden !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Kühlung der Festplatten lässt sich auf Wunsch ein 8cm Lüfter anbringen. Praktischerweise sind auf der oberen Grundplatte
4 Aussparungen für Wakü Anschlüsse vorhanden. So lassen sich dort die mitgelieferten Tüllenanschlüsse montieren und der Schlauch
ohne Umwege direkt nach unten führen ! Es werden Tüllen f. 3/8" und 1/2" Schläuche mitgeliefert.
Grafikkarte und weitere Komponenten werden wie üblich per Schrauben fixiert und in diesem Fall an einem aufgesetzten Plexielement
befestigt. Das Element ansich wird per Inbusschrauben an den 2 Säulen an den Ecken befestigt.
Was mir nicht gefallen hat, ist die Tatsache, das Taster für Rest- und Power separat hinzu gekauft werden müssen !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit:*

Das Tecnofront Hardwaredock bietet viele nützliche Features gepaart mit einem eleganten Design. Bis auf einige Details
kann es durchaus überzeugen und der Verkaufspreis von derzeit ca. 130 € (in Deutschland bei Aquatuning erhältlich) 
geht in Ordnung !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Dank gilt den Firmen Tecnofront, Ybris-Cooling, XSPC, EK Waterblocks, Alphacool, a-c-shop.de, Blacknoise und TFC The Feser Company.


----------



## bundymania (10. Juni 2009)

.....


----------



## bundymania (10. Juni 2009)

<><.....


----------



## nemetona (10. Juni 2009)

Schönes Teil, sinnvolle Aufteilung über mehrere Etagen, es ist in der engeren Wahl


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. Juni 2009)

ahh das is das schöne gehäuse aus dem Wakü bilderfred! 
lohnt es auch das Ding für Lukü zu benutzen? wäre sicher auch en ding 

schöner review  mr_sleeve


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

klar, macht ja optisch einiges her !


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juni 2009)

Man das Teil schaut echt geil aus und könnte ich mir echt als normales gehäuse vorstellenUnd wenn der agb unten hinwandert steht auch nix raus ist aber geschmackssache

wie schauts mit der stabilität aus wenn alles eingebaut ist kann mann das ding rumtragen ohne das es gleich knackst

Schöner Bericht Bundy


----------



## bundymania (12. Juni 2009)

Du kannst es vorsichtig von einem Zimmer zum anderen tragen, aber längere Strecken würde ich das Teil nicht durch die Gegend schleppen !


----------



## stromer007 (15. Juni 2009)

Als Gehäuse würde ich es nicht benutzen, aber zum Probeufbau schon. Wird halt nur zu teuer sein - nur so als Spielerei.
Wie sieht es denn dann mit EMV aus, wenn man das als Dauer-Gehäuse benutzt


----------

